# First Robin Hood



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I scored my first Robin Hood ever this weekend! Me and my friend were shooting from 60 yards and lo and behold I shot my arrow. At first I thought I had missed and hit the wall or something based on the sound it made. Anyway, Pretty cool I thought even though it cost me a high priced carbon arrow!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No, it cost you two high priced carbon arrows. I hope you didn't pull them apart.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats! and at 60 yards. That is awesome.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

that is very impressive at 60 yards.


----------



## paddlehead (May 30, 2014)

I got my second the other day. First one was at twenty last summer. The one last week was at forty. I was stoked to say the least! Its worth hanging on your wall, or at least where all your hunting stuff is stacked.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

12many said:


> that is very impressive at 60 yards.


Not to distract from pulling a "Robin Hood" but at 60 yards it is more luck than skill. Now if he could do it quite often then that would be skill.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you pound your buddies arrows or are you shooting three different brands of arrows?

If you pounded your buddies arrow good job lol


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Critter said:


> Not to distract from pulling a "Robin Hood" but at 60 yards it is more luck than skill. Now if he could do it quite often then that would be skill.


Critter you are right, there was no skill involved...! Although a small part of me would like to think there was


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Fowlmouth said:


> No, it cost you two high priced carbon arrows. I hope you didn't pull them apart.


OK, I know this is an old thread, but I just robin hooded an arrow last night in my basement. The first arrow is obviously a done deal, but I have to ask, what happens if you pull the other arrow out of the first? I did, i inspected it, nothing seemed wrong. Is the structural integrity of the arrow compromised or something?


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > No, it cost you two high priced carbon arrows. I hope you didn't pull them apart.
> ...


I wouldn't hesitate to shoot the arrow again. But, I usually leave mine intact and save them. Or at least I used to.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lone_Hunter said:


> OK, I know this is an old thread, but I just robin hooded an arrow last night in my basement. The first arrow is obviously a done deal, but I have to ask, what happens if you pull the other arrow out of the first? I did, i inspected it, nothing seemed wrong. Is the structural integrity of the arrow compromised or something?


Did it pass the flex test? I'd imagine it's just like hitting any other hard surface or object. Inspect, flex, and if there's any question, throw it out.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I didn't flex it. I just looked at it real closely and ran my fingers down the shift feeling or any splinters. Guess I'd better figure out which arrow it was. :roll:


edit: I just flexed tested that half dozen twice, and didn't hear or see any splinters or cracks, so it's probably good. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Way cool !


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

The first one is always a great conversation piece. I have my first aluminum and a couple of carbons hanging on a display on the wall in my office, same for my wife and her first two Robin Hoods. Anymore, it makes me a little mad because it is such a waste of a good arrow. I no longer shoot groups and when a Robin Hood does occur, I pull them apart after taking a picture and continue to use the arrow.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

When arrows were cheaper it used to amuse me. Now it just makes me angry. ( I have been referred to a frugal.)


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I thought I could get away with 2 arrow groupings. Apparently not. Now I'm just shooting to the left and right of the circles on my target. Main thing is consistency in release, it's not like I'm getting real range time in the basement, but it's the best I can do. Driving out to somewhere I can place a homemade target and shoot 20-40 yards every day isn't practical.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Phewww, man....google "carbon arrow hand injury" and look at some of the pictures. It will instill a religious fervor upon you for flex testing. Keep in mind, you're not damaging or de-tuning your arrows with flex testing any more than you are by shooting them. Those arrows corkscrew around like jello every time they're shot.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Yup, your right, i've found a new religion. Esssh... Think i'll go flex all my arrows again.


edit: I had one, bad arrow in the half dozen i had set aside for hunting. I think i used a couple for sighting in broadheads last year. One had a small groove in it. Flexed it good, heard a very faint little noise. Took a pipecutter and cut it in half so i'd never be tempted to use it again.

Yup, you made an impression, thanks for saving me from my own ignorance. Carbon arrows are new to me. When i got back into archery last year ( i think it was last year), I asked for aluminium arrows at jakes and they all looked at me funny. I figured these carbon arrows were neigh unto indestructible, so i didn't really worry about it - until now. Eeeesshh.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

FMJ’s all day man, I won’t buy anything else. In my experience, they can take a pounding and keep going. All the carbon arrows I had would be damaged from the slightest mishap. Plus, FMJ’s are easier to pull out of 3D targets and blocks, so I don’t mess around with carbon anymore.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Ray said:


> FMJ's all day man, I won't buy anything else. In my experience, they can take a pounding and keep going. All the carbon arrows I had would be damaged from the slightest mishap. Plus, FMJ's are easier to pull out of 3D targets and blocks, so I don't mess around with carbon anymore.


That's what I shoot too. But there is a lot of people out there shooting carbons. Just a matter of understanding what you are dealing with.

Most Robin hoods I see anymore are people pounding each others arrows at shoots. My son has picture of a triple that he and his wife and friend shot up in Pocatello one year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

middlefork said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > FMJ's all day man, I won't buy anything else. In my experience, they can take a pounding and keep going. All the carbon arrows I had would be damaged from the slightest mishap. Plus, FMJ's are easier to pull out of 3D targets and blocks, so I don't mess around with carbon anymore.
> ...


Couldn't agree more and I'd love to see that picture!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I think next year I might try switching back to aluminum arrows. Their more native to my 2001 PSE anyway.


----------



## AlexCaro (Aug 17, 2020)

Sounds fun! I bought my first handmade bow a year ago and still didn't have an opportunity to shoot


----------

